
Gurgel Itaipu (1975) and Tesla Cybertruck (2019) - delduca
https://twitter.com/skhaz/status/1203692470497873928
======
sergers
During the press, the stage actor was hitting the tesla truck with the sledge
hammer lighter(wind up bigger for show to make it seem harder).

He was also hitting the standard truck door or on a angle with edge of sledge
hammer.

Where as he hit the tesla truck flat on with lower force...

.

Understand the single body design from a manufacturing and structure
standpoint.

But vehicles get in accidents, get bumps. Now what's the cost of replacing the
whole body due to damage vs a fender on a standard vehicle.

And what if my truck load damaged the bed, now gotta get a new body?

Are the just going to weld me back together?

------
silasdb
Another comparison: 43 yo brazilian Gurgel Formigão vs Tesla Cybertruck (text
in Portuguese):

[https://quatrorodas.abril.com.br/noticias/formigao-picape-
br...](https://quatrorodas.abril.com.br/noticias/formigao-picape-brasileira-
que-esta-43-anos-a-frente-da-tesla-cybertruck/)

------
martythemaniak
Someone on youtube called it the child or the Hummer H1 and Citicar.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hummer_H1)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citicar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citicar)

------
seltzered_
Jalopnik did a good comparison and found a more similar looking model (scroll
down): [https://jalopnik.com/a-deep-look-at-the-design-of-tesla-s-
cy...](https://jalopnik.com/a-deep-look-at-the-design-of-tesla-s-
cybertruck-1839993654)

------
mainetti
Gurgel was a visionary, he was beyond his time. João Augusto Amaral Gurgel,
[https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jo%C3%A3o_Augusto_Amaral_Gurge...](https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jo%C3%A3o_Augusto_Amaral_Gurgel).

------
kevin_thibedeau
One is intended for ease of assembly. The other other to look cool parading
around Black Rock.

------
klyrs
The takeaway is... Moore's law doesn't seem to apply to vehicle polygon
counts?

------
trump2028
I'll more interested in the bike

